

If your site is HTTPS, add the referrer meta tag so it shows up in Analytics - sgibson12
https://medium.com/jotform-form-builder/how-a-simple-update-to-medium-com-will-now-allow-it-to-show-up-in-google-analytics-d29fd686b516

======
cnst
I'm LOL'ing --- I was just reading the other day about what they effectively
recommending being deprecated, and should not be used today.

> <meta name=”referrer” content=”always”>

Apart from the bogus "quote" symbols (another opportunity for a new article?),
it does indeed work in Chrome; whereas Firefox has never had any support for
it, because they appear to care ad nauseam about the privacy than about any
sort of analytics.

And, BTW, Mozilla has finally implemented this recently (a couple of releases
ago?), but they don't appear to support the "deprecated" "always".

~~~
sgibson12
Oh, thanks for the info! I checked our Google Analytics and indeed, the only
registered traffic from Medium.com is from Chrome.

Updated the post to clarify this is Chrome specific.

